
China Sentences Ex-Chairman of Hengfeng Bank to Death - simonpure
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-27/china-sentences-ex-chairman-of-troubled-hengfeng-bank-to-death
======
duxup
Is China's financal system / regulatory system transparent enough to really
know what happened here?

